# What do you think of my boers?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I took some updated pictures of my little herd. One buck and 4 does. They get 1 to 1.2 pounds of grain a day. The does seem to be doing really well but I think the buck needs more. He is only 8 months old.



















Doe 1



















Doe 2

























Doe 3


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

More pics..
Doe 3







Doe 4.. I had to zoom in a crop pictures from the others to find her. She was on the other side eating grass and I forgot!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Your buck has the Elvis do....I love it  
He might be going threw a growing stage and that's why he's a bit thin looking. Mine drive me crazy doing that. They get fat then shoot up and look thin. He looks like a very decent height for & months old.
And your girls are beautiful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

When I was in grade school I had bangs pretty similar to you buck. Curl half under and half back then brush and spray. Good memories...
Anyway, I think they all look really nice and in good condition. I really like the red ones . My buck looked the same size at that age, he has since slowed down as far as height and is starting to fill out more.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Nice goats


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks! I just sold five goats.. A yearling doe, my two fair wethers and my Nigerian and her kid. And boy is it nice splitting the feed bill in half! And it's so much more calm out there with only 5 goats.. Don't get me wrong I want a lot of goats.. But I love my little herd!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Herd looks great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are lovely, but OMG your buck's hair is soooo cute! It gives him so much personality! I've never seen a buck with hair like that, LOVE IT! ♥


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Love your bucks hairdo!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice group...love the beef cake with the wild hair...makes him look like a rock star!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

They are all amazing


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Your guys look great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice! Love the hair do on your buck!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Wish my boers looked that cute!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------

